# F***k  L.A.   Im moving to Oregon or Washington.



## DIRT (Aug 23, 2005)

I just got back from a road trip visiting the wifes relatives in Oregon and Washington and I cant believe how insanely beautiful it is up there.  And the houses are affordable.  I spent 3 weeks up there and when I was driving back (or should I say crawling back) into L.A.  I wanted to light myself on fire and end it all.  The city sucks.   sorry im venting.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

hahaha, i actually loved LA, but i can see where other places would draw you in...

hang in there dude..


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

lmao!!!! Awwww, don't light yourself afire, Dirt, I would miss you! :hug:: You have to stay here and help keep me company with the rest of us alt freaks.  

We've been told by some friends that if we don't make it to Oregon at some point in time, we should be shot and killed, however, as unworthy photogs. So I hear ya clucking, big chicken. 

Crazy boy.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the northwest baby :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Couldn't agree more!! I haven't been happier since I got out of L.A.!!!!!


----------

